# need help with proposal



## chrisowen (Mar 18, 2008)

hi i really need help, i am going to propose to my g/f but don't know how... she already knows and i have ring but she is not expecting until aug,
i was saving up for ring and was going to do the whole romantic thing but after a few recent weddings she got really upset and thought i didn't want to marry her... luckly i had named my savings acc as wedding fund so i managed to convince her she had ruined my big suprise but i still want to make it special when i give her the ring but i have just spent over £1600 on the ring and don't have much money and really am out of ideas so please help me with some sugestions to make her day, tell me what would make you happy and dare i say make me some brownie points... thank you Chris:scratchhead:


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

If you have a spot like you met at a dance club, or your first date was at a movie theater you might propose there. The idea is to have a spot where your relationship eith has had a moment or could create the moment (like on the beach). 

Although it sounds like she just wants to know you are committed to her. Have you thought about what to say. Every woman wants something unique filled with caring thoughs and careful words.

Good luck.

draconis


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

May I ask how old you are? Sounds like your 20's. I agree with Drac above, but will add.

My wife and I dated 7 years, more then some marriages, while in college, then engaged for 2 years. We took our time and did it right, neither were wealthy, but we got good jobs, planned our wedding, saved our money, etc. 

Let her know you do want to marry her, but you don't want to do it the worng way, that you been working at if for a while now. That you want the perfect wedding for HER.

I proposed to my wife on the ski lift (she couldn't run!) HA

But she was also at the point of Pressuring me like your girlfriend, all our friends were getting married, we were together 5 years....when? when? when? But she knew it was commig and I guess that is the hardest part.

If you ahve the money for the ring, I say do it now, why wait? If your ready that is....Doesn't matter really how you do it, because she is dying to marry you.....any which way you look at it.....you win.

Best of Luck and I wish you the best. Just make it sweet and romantic and she will LOVE it.


----------



## mollyL (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes, the very personal touch to any proposal completely transcends money spent (and with the ring you're talking about, you've already spent plenty of poundage), so I agree, review your shared history and plan to pop the question in a setting that is of personal importance to you both.


----------

